# Tarpon 140 mango for sale



## ch19 (Nov 6, 2007)

have a tarpon 140 in mint condition launched less than 15 times no hull scratches etc. This yak sells new for $750. Will be willing to let go for $620:hoppingmad.Comes with its own seat and a kayak cart for easy launching. 850-525-1498


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Freind interested. Sent PM


----------



## ch19 (Nov 6, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey bud I'm looking for one... Please send a pic of the cart! 



Thanks!

Stressless


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Offer to any Yakers. If you can come up with the wheels, I will build a PVC cart, custom fit to yourKayak,for a minimal charge.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

How long is the yak?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Tarpon 140 is 14 feet.

www.wildernesssystems.com


----------

